# Beware the Meter Box



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Right by my fingers when I flipped open the lid.....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's what the hook on the end of the meter key is for. It squishes them bugs good too. (insert banjo music here)


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a big black widow when I take the lid off a meter pit I use the t handle on the key to get the lid off that way my fingers won't get nawed on


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol that's when you put the lid back on and call the new apprentice to open it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

At least it wasn't this Black Widow......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why didn't you flip it over and get a picture of its belly with the red hourglass?.....


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

That gives me the heebee jeebees, I effing hate spiders hahaha


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I hate spiders to, snakes don't scare me but poisonous spiders is a different story.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Airgap said:


> At least it wasn't this Black Widow......
> 
> View attachment 12009


the biker gang leader from the movie beach blanket bingo ?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> the biker gang leader from the movie beach blanket bingo ?




The biker gang leader (Black Widows) from Clint's "Every which way but loose", and "Any which way you can".


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Airgap said:


> The biker gang leader (Black Widows) from Clint's "Every which way but loose", and "Any which way you can".


oh , LOL


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> oh , LOL


Are the "Black Widows" in Beach Blanket Bingo too?

:laughing:

They are "feared throughout the land"


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah.....

I'm not much bothered by spiders in general, but why is it the poisonous kind always like to live where they have convenient access to plumber's fingers?

It's almost written into local code where I'm from to have a Turbo Torch ready to roast black widows when opening a meter pit or opening an access door to a crawl space. The very first day I went to work for Doug Swope he yelled for me to bring his spider burner and I knew exactly what he meant......:laughing:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I find anything in a crawl I don't like rats, spiders, *****, cats and dogs. Drop in a scented bug bomb come back in a couple of hours. Works good in a crawl space.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My mother-in-law lives in north-central Florida (Ocala) and her house had alot of baby scorpions and the occasional black widow spider. My boys would try to catch them!...But now they have been eradicated. So the boys have moved on to lizards and other bugs.....:laughing:


----------



## Rustyguns2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Out here in Ca. those Black Widows are everywhere, when you crawl under a house and fire up a torch, the heat brings them down out of their hiding places. I have had them crawling on me many times but have not been bitten so far. All I have to say is thank God for Pex. I just wish they would have come out with it 25 yrs ago.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Rustyguns2 said:


> Out here in Ca. those Black Widows are everywhere, when you crawl under a house and fire up a torch, the heat brings them down out of their hiding places. I have had them crawling on me many times but have not been bitten so far. All I have to say is thank God for Pex. I just wish they would have come out with it 25 yrs ago.


 very true. About 10 years ago I had to crawl under a house to undoo a gas connection for a wall heater. I had my flashlight and some tools, and when I got to the spot I needed to be, I just stuck my hand up and started probing around. not finding the pipe, I turned on the flashlight, and there had to be 20 Black Widow spiders and eggs all around my hand! It was unreal I did not get bit.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I give-em room for a few seconds under the house,they haven't attacked me yet
Used to enjoy killing things as a kid,birds,rabbits,deer.Now I figure everything has a right to live as I.Get some black widows around the house annually,just walk them across the street put them on the empty lot.
Accidently squashed a nice looking lizard the other night,bummed me out.Sad seeing his little leg doing the death twitch.Had to do a fast bootslam to make sure he wasn't suffering.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Me and spiders don't get along. A couple of years back I was doing work in a crawl space spent most of the day down there with all knds of creepy crawlies. Anyway was driving home and couldn't stop itching my arm, just thought it was a mosquito bite or something. By the time morning comes around my arm looked like a knife wound my felt like it was going to explode and I had a fever of 104. Came to find out that I had been bitten by a brown recluse spider. Spent a week in the hospital and really didn't feel right for weeks after.

I hate spiders.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Had a helper a few years ago smashed a black widow with the meter key and the body fluid shot him in the eye! He was running around screaming "am I gonna die?" That was funny right there, I don't care who you are!
Another time we were on a whole house stoppage with the c/o in garage above our head, he unscrewed the cap completely off and got a sewer shower!!


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Man, we don't get many interesting creatures in Michigan. Just cockroaches in Detroit.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so happy all we have to worry about is bears. Nothing poisonous in Alaska.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

We get snakes, scorpions, black widows, brown recluse and a lot of other critters that just scare ya cuz they move so quick.:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> I'm so happy all we have to worry about is bears. Nothing poisonous in Alaska.


I would rather get bit by a spider than mauled by a bear...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> I would rather get bit by a spider than mauled by a bear...


Same here, atleast a spider can't rip a body into 6 different mangled pieces.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

True, but you probably won't run into a bear in a crawlspace!


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Same here, atleast a spider can't rip a body into 6 different mangled pieces.


I don't know, I've seen a couple of spiders _I thought_ might be bears. At least they looked that big.....:blink:


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Right by my fingers when I flipped open the lid.....


:no: NO FN WAY!!!!! I have MAJOR MAJOR respect for you down south guys. I don't know how you train yourself to plumb down there. 

Us Yankees only have to worry about a few harmless little critters in crawls or basements unless its a skunk or something like that but down there venomous snakes, poisonous spiders and who knows what else.

NOPE not for me! Love the weather but I couldn't take my trade down their.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We've got gators too..

Lots of them. According to U666A I have them for pets in my backyard. 

Speaking of I do need go to feed "Tree Shaker"....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> We've got gators too..
> 
> Lots of them. According to U666A I have them for pets in my backyard.
> 
> Speaking of I do need go to feed "Tree Shaker"....


Lots of gators here in fl too.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

For real?!?!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> For real?!?!


yep and big-uns too


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> For real?!?!


:laughing:

"Redundancy department; department of redundancy"

Hey Chad, shouldn't you be fan-boating your lil' man around the bayou asking for candy from those who look like their teeth have had plenty over the years???

:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> yep and big-uns too


You don't say...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> You don't say...


definly not as big as the gators yall have though :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> :laughing:
> 
> "Redundancy department; department of redundancy"
> 
> ...


Lol

It's an air boat... Not a fan boat.

That's like calling y'alls mode of transportation a snow runner.. 

Lol


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Lol
> 
> It's an air boat... Not a fan boat.
> 
> ...


Good stuff!

Now, as I'm about to be accosted for derailing yet another thread...

Meter can/meter box...

Is this common in the states? Are they outside? My meter is in my basement. I guess it is blight though; and if freezing weren't an issue up here in the tundra, it wouldn't matter either way...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> definly not as big as the gators yall have though :laughing:


I never knew there were gators in Florida...

Fo shame.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Now, as I'm about to be accosted for derailing yet another thread...
> 
> .



Lol, me too my brother!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Lol, me too my brother!!


Partners in Crime!!! :laughing:


----------

